# Confused....BFN but no bleeding ??



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I sadly got a BFN on Wednesday.  I was told by the clinic to do another test today as i have not had any bleeding.  It was again bfn.  I still feel slight nipping and fluttering sensations in my tummy though.  I know i'm probably sending myself even more   than i already am, but i've not had any blood tests, in fact blood tests have never been mentioned and ive heard of women having them during treatment and after OTD. 

Should I request one be done, or am i just hopelessly clinging on?

I have a follow up appointment on the 25th June and have already paid to go back on waiting list.

Thank you for reading

Essie
x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Essie,

Are you still taking any fertility drugs?  If yes, then these can hold off AF unfortunately and some times a bleed only starts once these are are out of your system.

As for blood test's, not all clinic's do them, as HPT's are so good now days.  My clinic just advised me to do a HPT on OTD.    

Blast's implant earlier then 2/3 day ET's, so by now a BFP should really be showing, even if it was a faint BFP.

As for the twinges, this could just be everything settling back down and I don't really have an answer on the fluttering.  I know that women can feel fluttering in pregnancy, but not this early, normally about 12/13 weeks in to a pregnancy.

I really wish I could give you more positive news, but if it would put your mind at rest then you can try and request an HCG test.  You would most probably have to pay privately though, as I doubt your GP would do them.

Wish you all the best for the future.

Stacey
x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you staceysm for your reply.  I stopped the drugs today and agree with all that you say, I guess my desperation and stubborness wouldnt allow me to let go. Deep down i think i knew it was the end of this particular road but not ready to accept it, if that makes sense?? 

I've already put our name down again on the waiting list for donor so looking to the future now.

Thanks again for taking the time

Essie
x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

EssieJean said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I sadly got a BFN on Wednesday. I was told by the clinic to do another test today as i have not had any bleeding. It was again bfn. I still feel slight nipping and fluttering sensations in my tummy though. I know i'm probably sending myself even more  than i already am, but i've not had any blood tests, in fact blood tests have never been mentioned and ive heard of women having them during treatment and after OTD.
> 
> ...


Hello you. So sorry to hear your very sad news. Its ladies like you (and others) with their difficulty to conceive which remind me that egg sharing is defintely the right path for my partner and I to take. I hope you are doing ok and that you whizz up the list again quickly. 
Laura xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you dingle123.  Not having a good day today but didnt want to read and run.  You and others like you are amazing and if it wasnt for your generosity and kindness, ladies like myself wouldnt have the chance to fulfil their dream.  

Essie x


----------

